# 750iLC? WTF?!?!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hehehe, that is so wrong


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

It doesn't look really pretty, but for some reason I think it's totally cool. :thumbup:

I like the idea of a full size four door with a convertible top.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I think that it would've looked better in Estoril Blue.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I remember reading in either Road and Track or Car and Driver a few years ago about a company out in California that did this. They had pics of an E38 turned into a convert. I would guess there are several shops around that do this. :dunno:


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

interesting...very very interesting...several shops do this? any sites?


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

PhilH said:


> I like the idea of a full size four door with a convertible top.


One of my all time favorite convertibles:









And I still want one!

--J.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

"bad dog fo shizzle"

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

